# Bees In Libya



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

They are perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Seddig, what bee do you use in Libya? Also, what is the beetle on the box? Large Hive Beetle?


----------



## Libyan Beekeeper (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> Seddig, what bee do you use in Libya? Also, what is the beetle on the box? Large Hive Beetle?


Michael

I am not sure about the bee race I have, my good guess is an Italian, Maybe you can identify them from the picture.
The beetle on the photo, is a summer visitor to my hives, Its flying beetle, and only interested in the honey. in the TBH I have it never managed to reach the honey comb, but in the lang hive it did reached and it leaves a big damage to comb,
These beetles start attacking the hives during June and July and then disappear.

LBK

Seddig


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Thank You*

Seddig for sharing with us. It's always fascinating to see other beekeepers in other environments. Isn't there a predatory wasp also? I have seen photos of apiary guards ( two legged ) patrolling for pests in Egypt I think.


----------



## Libyan Beekeeper (Jun 24, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Seddig for sharing with us. It's always fascinating to see other beekeepers in other environments. Isn't there a predatory wasp also? I have seen photos of apiary guards ( two legged ) patrolling for pests in Egypt I think.


Tom,

yes there is a predatory wasps in my area, my hive never been a victim of them, I have heard from a local beek in my area that one of his hives was attacked by wasps and that colony was destroyed in no time. I keep hoping that those wasps never find their way to my hives.

LBK

Seddig


----------

